#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Problema ONU AN5506-04

## renatomezari

Olá, sou novo aqui, estou com problemas na ONU AN5506-04A, aquela pretinha com flores em cima e apenas quatro portas ethernet.
O problema é o seguinte, do nada ela para de exibir as informações no ANM. Na listagem do ANM tudo está normal(verde) porém quando entro na ONU pelo ANM nenhuma informação de status é exibida, tudo está em branco(vazio), também o Cliente cai o PPPOE. 
Se reiniciar a ONU tudo volta ao normal, consigo ver todas as informações de status, sinal e o PPPOE volta a conectar, por um tempo, depois volta a dar o problema.
Esse problema só o corre com esse modelo de ONU com outros não tenho problema.


Alguém já passou por isso, sabe o que pode ser?

----------


## netuai

Aqui ocorreu praticamente igual, depois de muita luta, notei que meus técnicos trocaram as fontes de algumas unidades, tínhamos onu's sem wifi que eram de 0,5 amperes e esta com wifi a fonte é de 1,5 ou 2 amperes, ai como não tinha outras fontes aqui comprei umas de 5 amperes no mercado livre, e resolveu meu problema.
veja se é isto que esta ocorrendo ai. talvez as fontes estejam trocadas ou não estão dando corrente suficiente, o que provoca o desligamento do laser dela.

----------


## renatomezari

Olá, fiz o teste de trocar a fonte, coloquei primeiro uma fonte de 2 amperes e nada, então coloquei uma de 15 amperes que tenho aqui e nada, continua dando o mesmo problema de ficar sem sinal. 
Já pensei em firmware porém não acho nenhum firmware pra esse modelo.

----------


## netuai

> Olá, fiz o teste de trocar a fonte, coloquei primeiro uma fonte de 2 amperes e nada, então coloquei uma de 15 amperes que tenho aqui e nada, continua dando o mesmo problema de ficar sem sinal. 
> Já pensei em firmware porém não acho nenhum firmware pra esse modelo.


o Firmware pode ser sim um problema, mas o maior deles é que a fiberhome não esta liberando atualizações, e os fornecedores não fazer muita questão.

----------

